# So if your rich, PM me advice



## damien275x (18 May 2011)

If you're free, and you probably are if you are rich - can you PM me with your top 5 dot points on getting rich and what a 21 year old should do with surplus $$ apart from travel with a % of it. I don't want semi-success stories or stories from people who think they're rich but just have home equity. Only email me if you have enough money to never work again. Thankyou


----------



## Assasin (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> If you're free, and you probably are if you are rich - can you PM me with your top 5 dot points on getting rich and what a 21 year old should do with surplus $$ apart from travel with a % of it. I don't want semi-success stories or stories from people who think they're rich but just have home equity. Only email me if you have enough money to never work again. Thankyou




Please PM me too.


----------



## damien275x (18 May 2011)

Yes! Well publish publically please. But as I said, no advice unless your rolling in it. Too many wannabes on here and I dont think there's enough good advice


----------



## nunthewiser (18 May 2011)

hahahahahahah

funny place the internet


----------



## Assasin (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Yes! Well publish publically please. But as I said, no advice unless your rolling in it. Too many wannabes on here and I dont think there's enough good advice




Damien, perhaps you should start by reading Dale Carnegie's " How to Win Friends and Influence People" because your attitude stinks.


----------



## mazzatelli (18 May 2011)

Assasin said:


> Damien, perhaps you should start by reading Dale Carnegie's " How to Win Friends and Influence People" because your attitude stinks.




Quiet!!! You don't have money, fool


----------



## damien275x (18 May 2011)

Just being blunt and to the point. I thought that's favourable in business


----------



## Julia (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Just being blunt and to the point. I thought that's favourable in business



Favourable 'in business'?   You're asking for help.  A little courtesy might be an idea.

If you're not sure what courtesy is, here's an example from another thread :



> Default Re: Newbie Lessons - All your questions answered
> 
> Hi Sir O, you have an amazing amount of information and are very kind to be sharing it with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## warennie (18 May 2011)

Intelligence and skill. However, if you were intelligent you'd know about manners and how to use them for personal gain. If you had skill, you would already know how wealth is created.

You sir, have neither.



damien275x said:


> Just being blunt and to the point. I thought that's favourable in business




This is a forum, not a business transaction.


----------



## Junior (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Just being blunt and to the point. I thought that's favourable in business




Why would anyone help you?  What's in it for them??

Personal satisfaction?  Maybe if you were polite you might make some progress.


----------



## Sean K (18 May 2011)

Someone must have hacked this account.


----------



## NewOrder (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> If you're free, and you probably are if you are rich - can you PM me with your top 5 dot points on getting rich and what a 21 year old should do with surplus $$ apart from travel with a % of it. I don't want semi-success stories or stories from people who think they're rich but just have home equity. Only email me if you have enough money to never work again. Thankyou




I will be super rich one day by default, I would rather that not be the case. As it stands currently I am in my 40's and doing OK building my own wealth (with a bit of a helping hand). My children will be millionaires by the time they are in their 30's again by default. I dread it happening any earlier as I think even 30's is too young.

OP at 21 I would suggest you live your life a bit, have fun, make heaps of mistakes and most of all change your attitude.


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2011)

I would PM you but I am having trouble seeing the screen through tears of laughter. I wouldn't be giving you 5 dot points either.

1) Marry someone who is rich.

2) Buy Lotto tickets. Lots of them.

3) Do it like everybody else and WORK for your living.

4) Come back in another life as the heir to an uber fortune.

5) Put it all on black 13. THE LOT !

Keep smiling


----------



## againsthegrain (18 May 2011)

Haha trainwatcher just tell him about the light bulb changing business


----------



## nulla nulla (18 May 2011)

Assasin said:


> Damien, perhaps you should start by reading Dale Carnegie's " How to Win Friends and Influence People" because your attitude stinks.




I read those books and did the course. Before I didn't have any friends, now I have four. It really works.


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2011)

againsthegrain said:


> Haha trainwatcher just tell him about the light bulb changing business




Nahhhhhhhhhhhh too much like hard work ....... I am the full bottle on small capital, high money velocity business models now !! Have found something better with higher cash flow and less start up costs.


----------



## nunthewiser (18 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Nahhhhhhhhhhhh too much like hard work ....... I am the full bottle on small capital, high money velocity business models now !! Have found something better with higher cash flow and less start up costs.




eccies ?


----------



## prawn_86 (18 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> eccies ?




haha gold! Get me some of that action


----------



## trainspotter (18 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> eccies ?




Shhhhhhhhhhh ....... now they will all want one ! Dammit ! 

Kitchen crank just aint what it used to be I can tell ya !


----------



## danbradster (18 May 2011)

nulla nulla said:


> I read those books and did the course. Before I didn't have any friends, now I have four. It really works.




And I learned how to stop thinking about myself so much, and to stop showing off!!

I am also 21 and rich for my age.  Thanks to a highly successful but short-lived advertising business, and a fair amount of success in shares.  Nothing out of the ordinary, just business + investing + saving a lot and spending a little.


----------



## Liar's Poker (18 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Yes! Well publish publically please. But as I said, no advice unless your rolling in it. *Too many wannabes on here and I dont think there's enough good advice*




Awesome plan.

1. Join forum
2. Create topic
3. ?????
4. Profit


----------



## Terry Dactil (18 May 2011)

You could start by learning the difference between "your" and "you're".


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 May 2011)

Terry Dactil said:


> You could start by learning the difference between "your" and "you're".



At least he doesn't spell 'lose' ... loose, does he.


----------



## matty77 (18 May 2011)

PM has been sent.

Thanks for your interest in trying to become wealthy.


----------



## tigerboi (19 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Yes! Well publish publically please. But as I said, no advice unless your rolling in it. Too many wannabes on here and I dont think there's enough good advice




stop it my sides are splitting...what a tool (sorry joe) typical of this gimmee gimmee
generation they want it handed to them...

how to get rich? 4 letter word young fella...WORK... & plenty of it to get rich as you say.
change your attitude first & you might be a chance.
no one is going to give it to you so best you get of your ar5e & start working...tb


----------



## jaystar86 (19 May 2011)

please don't lump my generation into this... 

On behalf of my generation may I please disown this individual?

Especially considering he considers this forum to be full of crap... I'm not quite sure what he's been reading here...

*sigh*  

Come to think of it... I'm rolling in crap... does that fulfill the criteria of 'rolling' in it?


----------



## nulla nulla (19 May 2011)

jaystar86 said:


> please don't lump my generation into this...
> 
> On behalf of my generation may I please disown this individual?
> 
> ...




Change your nappy and you should feel a bit better. Tell your mate to get a job, save some of his aftertax income, put it to work and start to create wealth. If he stays focused eventually he will have something to roll in other than crap.


----------



## Junior (19 May 2011)

Liar's Poker said:


> Awesome plan.
> 
> 1. Join forum
> 2. Create topic
> ...




HAHA!

Phase 1:  Collect underpants

Phase 2:   

Phase 3:  Profit!


----------



## burglar (19 May 2011)

jaystar86 said:


> ... I'm rolling in crap...



Peak phosphate is coming ... can't see it as a problem!


----------



## springhill (19 May 2011)

* Hit the gym.
* Get pen!s enlargement and spray tan.
* Purchase Viagra.
* Sell new and improved body to horny, wealthy, old, cheating housewives.
* Get STD check.

Repeat last 2 points regularly until Knob Rot sets in.


----------



## againsthegrain (19 May 2011)

Just do what most the other 20 somethings do:

1. Take out around 10 credit cards and work on maxing them out
2. Take a ridiculous load and buy the first best overpriced land + house package that is 100km from the cbd
3. Brand new car is a must
4. Act rich for the next 5 yrs until u fold
5. Attempt to do it all again


----------



## damien275x (19 May 2011)

Yes i ahv ebeen trolled but I have still got good advice surprisingly, thanks rich people


----------



## burglar (19 May 2011)

springhill said:


> ...
> * Purchase Viagra.
> ....



Yeah, stops you dribbling on your slippers!


----------



## jaystar86 (19 May 2011)

burglar said:


> Peak phosphate is coming ... can't see it as a problem!




... what a laugh! I've loved every second of this thread... oh, except the fact that the thread actually exists.


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (19 May 2011)

damien275x said:


> Yes i ahv ebeen trolled but I have still got good advice surprisingly, thanks rich people




Lol, id like to hear some of these advices you've received in PM


----------



## Liar's Poker (19 May 2011)

jaystar86 said:


> please don't lump my generation into this...
> 
> On behalf of my generation may I please disown this individual?
> 
> ...




I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. 

I'm in the same generation as the OP and if I'm interpreting your user name correctly, I'm also the same age as yourself. I for one can't wait for all these 'balla's' to start investing (heard it on the radio, 'I'm a balla... high rolla ba-be'). 

I'll even hire some RnB guy to sing a generation appealing song about it first:
_
They be spending their money on consumables,
I be collecting ma dividend on the quarterble.
Credit card, and the interest charged,
Won't pay the loan in your ga-rage.

Cause I be, buying der shares getting low,
they be buying ma shares so high.

Sell em low, buy em high.
Sell em low, buy em high.

Cause I be, buying der shares getting low,
they be buying ma shares so high._


Apologies for the slang.

-Liar-


----------



## tigerboi (21 May 2011)

againsthegrain said:


> Just do what most the other 20 somethings do:
> 
> 1. Take out around 10 credit cards and work on maxing them out
> 2. Take a ridiculous load and buy the first best overpriced land + house package that is 100km from the cbd
> ...




you forgot the huge plasma...paid from the baby bonus...tb


----------

